# Sapphyre RIP June 8, 2007



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Well after a fight with myco flare ups and a resptiory infection Sapphyre finally gave in tonight. I didn't have her for that long she was a rescue from craigslist. It all started with Mrs. Sniffles getting sick and then Sapphyre got it. She fought till the very end to stay with me but she just couldn't do it. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Poor baby.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh no!!! That was the last thing I expected to happen Steph, im so sorry. Poor baby, I really thought she would be fine after seeing how Mrs. Sniffle came back to so well!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah me too jennie. She just couldn't fight it off. After the horrible conditions she was kept in with the home I rescued her from a little cold turned deadly. She will be sorely missed by everyone here. I still can't believe she is gone. I had to give the other girls their meds tonight and it was weird treating four instead of five. I miss her so much already it isn't fair I was just getting to know her and she left me. She was such a shy girl at first and then she won my heart with kisses. She was always the first at the door and the last to go in. The other girls are really upset right now and even a little nippy. i just got Sapphyre's favorite yogurt drops today too she was buried with two. 

Thanks Forensic she at least had a good home for the last couple weeks though. She always got lots of kisses and relished in them! She loved giving and getting loves


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My great friend Jennie made this for me I hope everyone likes it as much as I do it is now printed out and framed hung on the wall next to her cage. Meeha is taking her death a little hard but i am sure that Precious, Mrs. Sniffles and Sugar Bear are doing their best to comfort her.

Thankyou so much Jennie for making this wonderful picture!!


[edit] stupid resizing LoL


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

You are very welcome!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im so sorry for ur loss steph my thoughts are with you  xx


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss. it sounds like she had a good loving home with you though.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks all it has been rough trying to get over her every time i look at the girls cage it just seems so wrong that Sapphyre isn't greeting me at the door any more. Time will help but i don't think I will ever really get over her.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

im so sorry.. She was beautiful... And that picture that jennilove made is beautiful too = )


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

thankyou amber she was a very special girl and is still greatly missed. I look at her picture next to the cage constantly and think of how much she meant to me. She will forever be with me though because I have made a memorial bead with her whiskers in it that I wear around my wrist.

I am just glad that I got to make the last few weeks of her life better than she ever had before.


----------

